# When will her heat cycle be over?



## Phantom (May 9, 2013)

Sorry if I put this in the wrong place wasn't sure where it should go. Anyway I was wondering how I know my puppy's heat cycle is over. I have read it is 21 days, but wasn't sure if it varies with each dog. She started bleeding on the 18th of April, and today she started giving off an awful smell but she is still bleeding( never stopped as far as I can tell). When will it be okay to let her in the yard without constant supervision?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Phantom said:


> Sorry if I put this in the wrong place wasn't sure where it should go. Anyway I was wondering how I know my puppy's heat cycle is over. I have read it is 21 days, but wasn't sure if it varies with each dog. She started bleeding on the 18th of April, and today she started giving off an awful smell but she is still bleeding( never stopped as far as I can tell). When will it be okay to let her in the yard without constant supervision?


That is long for bleeding and abnormal for the smell. Take her to the vet. Do not have her unsupervised until her vulva is back to the normal size.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Has she bled the whole time? Or did it subside then start again?

To see blood still on week 3 can be normal, the smell however is not. What color is the discharge? Any change in behavior? An open uterine infection (Pyometra) can come with a smell and can also be fatal if not treated early.

Is she off food? Lethargic at all? 

If you are unsure, best to have a vet check it out and get it early if it is an infection.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Some females do stink, but it also could be an infection. I would have her checked by a vet.


----------



## Phantom (May 9, 2013)

N Smith said:


> Has she bled the whole time? Or did it subside then start again?
> 
> To see blood still on week 3 can be normal, the smell however is not. What color is the discharge? Any change in behavior? An open uterine infection (Pyometra) can come with a smell and can also be fatal if not treated early.
> 
> ...


I think she bled less for a short time, but it never stopped as far as I can tell. She is acting normal, except that she lets me pet her a little more, but she has been doing that for a few weeks. The smell isn't very strong, it's just an unpleasant smell.


----------



## Phantom (May 9, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> That is long for bleeding and abnormal for the smell. Take her to the vet. Do not have her unsupervised until her vulva is back to the normal size.


Alright, but she really dislikes the vet, is it safe to wait a couple days to see if it goes away first?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Phantom said:


> Alright, but she really dislikes the vet, is it safe to wait a couple days to see if it goes away first?


Take her to another vet and take the best treats possible. Make sure she is somewhat hungry. It shouldn't be a reason not have her seen by a vet.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My girl started heat around the same time, she also stinks at times. The first heat it was worse but she stunk some this time too. Mine has stopped bleeding, but if you get a look under her tail you can see shes still swollen. her first heat she bled longer and smelt worse. Shes also extra nice and being a lapdog.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Phantom said:


> Alright, but she really dislikes the vet, is it safe to wait a couple days to see if it goes away first?


There's no way to know this for sure. To ease your mind, I'd at least call your vet and explain what's going on. 

The average heat is 21 days, but whenever any of my girls were in heat I kept them on house arrest for a month from the first signs of bleeding, just to be on the safe side.


----------

